#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: وارد نشودن فایل تصویری  داخل فتوشاپ

## 1212ali

1.jpgسلام
وارد نشودن فایل تصویری  داخل فتوشاپ.

----------

*h.heydari*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما می خواین ویدئو رو ایمپورت کنید به فتوشاپ و فقط ورژن 2018 فتوشاپ قابلیت ایمپورت ویدئو رو داره.
اگر فایل ویدئو نیست و فتوشاپ به اشتباهی اون رو ویدئو تشخیص میده دلیلش اینکدینگ اشتباه عکس شما هست. یک بار اون رو با برنامه paint باز کنید و save as بزنید و با نام دیگری ذخیره کنید.
این فایل اکنون در فتوشاپ باز میشه.

----------

*1212ali*,*reza_rojin*

----------


## reza_rojin

با برنامه باز کردن عکس ویندوز گزینه make  copy رو بزنید و بعد به یک نام دیگه ذخیره گنید و در فتوشاپ بدون مشکل باز کنید

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## 1212ali

> با برنامه باز کردن عکس ویندوز گزینه make  copy رو بزنید و بعد به یک نام دیگه ذخیره گنید و در فتوشاپ بدون مشکل باز کنید


سلام دوست عزیز مشکل من با فایل ویدیو است و این خطا رو میده؟
F.jpg

----------

*h.heydari*

----------


## reza_rojin

شما نسخه و ویرایش ویندوزتون باید بالاتر از 1705 باشه
با دستور winver در منو run چک کنید 
اگر بالتر نبود باید ویندوز عوض کنید
Capture.JPG

----------

*1212ali*,*h.heydari*,*nekooee*

----------


## 1212ali

> شما نسخه و ویرایش ویندوزتون باید بالاتر از 1705 باشه
> با دستور winver در منو run چک کنید 
> اگر بالتر نبود باید ویندوز عوض کنید
> Capture.JPG


2019-03-21_081838.jpg
2019-03-21_082757.jpg

----------

*h.heydari*

----------


## reza_rojin

Capture.PNG

این نسخه رو نصب کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*nekooee*

----------

